# runny nose then cough



## Avv821

My 18 month old is teething her molars in a bad way. But she also has had a very runny nose for 7 days. then today she developed a cough - not a bad cough. Is it normal cold virus progression to develop a cough after 7 days of runny nose? Nose is still running too . . .


----------



## Xerxella

Definitely normal. So, the nose is probably running the back of her throat as well as forward. Now, it irritates the back of her throat and makes her cough. 


I hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## Avv821

Thanks for your input!


----------

